# !!!put and take dänemark!!!



## allrounderab (26. Januar 2006)

hi kameraden
ich werde dises jahr nach dänemark zum put and take fischen fahren.hat von euch jemand einen tipp für einen see?
habe mir auch schon die seite www.dansee.dk angeschaut und diverse themen im internet dazu gelesen.
ich würde aber mal gerne etwas von leuten hören, die in 2005 oder 2004 dort waren.ich würde gerne an den see 54 von der oben genannten seite fahren.
war jemand schon mal dort.
wisst ihr welche köder erlaubt bzw. verboten sind?
vor 4 oder 5 jahren,wo ich dort war,allerdings ein anderer see durften keine maden verwendet werden.glaube das ist überall so.aber was ist mit köderfischen,bienenmaden,mehlwürmer?wäre euch für antworten echt dankbar.#h


----------



## johnnybegoode (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Hallo!
von Rute & Rolle gibt es ein gutes Sonderheft zum Thema Forellenseen. Darin sind auch einige dänische Seen ganz gut beschrieben. 
Nr. 58 habe ich schon gefischt, sind schöne, große Forellen drin. Den Tipp habe ich von Michael Kahlstadt, der hat den See auf der Seite www.exori.de
sehr gut beschrieben. Gefangen habe ich mit Powerbait.
Nr. 54 kenne ich leider nicht - Nr. 58 kann ich aber empfehlen. 

johnnybegoode


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

hmmmm da komme ich ins grübeln,in den urlaub fahren zum forellenpuff?ist da was besonders spannend oder was treibt euch dahin?
dänemark da klingelt es bei mir mit dorschen und guten flüssen.
gruss
woolver


----------



## johnnybegoode (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

@ woolver
Bin halt sehr viel unterwegs, da kommt man schon mal vorbei. 
Der See ist halt eine gute Alternative, wenn z. B. an der Küste wg. Hitze nix geht. Da geh´ich lieber an den Put & Take See, bevor ich garnicht zum Fischen losgehe. 

Put & Take ist in meinen Augen in Ordnung, wir waren doch schon (fast) alle mal da, oder? Da der See groß ist und man sich auch nicht auf die Füße tritt, finde ich ihn empfehlenswert. Die Fische sind auch in Ordnung.

Und ich werde es wieder tun..... auch wenn es dem Einen oder Anderen die Tränen in die Augen treibt!

Natürlich hat DK mehr zu bieten als Put and Take - das ist glasklar. 

Aber für jemanden der im (Familien)urlaub mal einen Tag loswill, und sich nicht auskennt sind die dänischen Forellenseen eine gute Alternative. 

Viele Grüße

johnnybegoode


----------



## allrounderab (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

hi woolver
bin keiner der hier in deutschland an den forellenpuff geht.willdas nur in dk machen.was mich dazu bewegt ist folgendes:
die forellen sind gross und das macht dann spass.des weiteren ist es interessant den jeweiligen tagesköder zu finden.wo wir durt waren fingen die dänen sehr schlecht oder gar nichts und wir hatten immer 8-13 stück.das war echt ein guter urlaub.nur action.die eine rute mit power bait stationär,die andere zum aktiven fischen.und wenn du dann eine von 5 kg aufwärts dran hast dann gehts ab.ich wollte auch nicht unbedingt jeden tag an den puff.könnte mir vorstellen auch in den auen seen usw. zu angeln.leider habe ich hierfür kaum infos.wenn du mir ein paar gute tipps geben kannst überlege ich mir das mit dem puff nochmal und gehe evtl. nur an flüsse,seen oder sonstiges.wie sieht es da mit den erlaubnisscheinen aus.ach ja,wir wollten so in der koldinger gegend fischen.


----------



## allrounderab (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

danke johnny
habe gerade mal auf dansse dk. nach dem see geschaut.ist ziemlich teuer.wie war so dein fangschnitt am tag?welche köder waren erlaubt bzw. verboten.darf man mehlwürmer usw. benutzen?hast du evtl. auch ein paar seen, die nicht im netz oder in der zeitung stehen?
p.s. das rute und rolle heft habe ich auch.


----------



## johnnybegoode (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Hallo, 

stimmt besonders billig ist er nicht. 4 ordentliche Fische habe ich gefangen, die größte Forelle hatte so etwa 2 kg. 
Gefischt habe ich mit Powerbait und Fliege, ob Naturköder erlaubt sind kann ich garnicht sagen. Ich fische fast ausschliesslich Kunstköder, weil ich immer welche habe. 
Ach ja, wir waren zwei bis drei Stunden dort, nicht den ganzen Tag.
Maile die Leute mal direkt wegen der Köder an, die können sicher auch deutsch verstehen.www.storkesoen.dk

Die Geheimtipps (was Gewässer angeht) müssen Geheimtipps bleiben. Da bitte ich um verständnis.
#6
Viel Erfolg in DK

johnnybegoode


----------



## allrounderab (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

danke johnny
mit den gewässertipps wie du meinst.
denke aber nicht, dass wir zur gleichen zeit am gleichen gewässer sind,und da ich nur einmal hinfahre werde ich dir bestimmt mehr als genug fische übrig lassen.


----------



## Multe (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

seit  1. Oktober schwimmen die 5 größten Regenbogenforellen von Seeland in  Simon`s Put & Take. Sie wiegen zusammen über 52kg. So wird Simon`Put  & Take auch weiterhin mit Großforellen im Gespräch bleiben und bei  den Anglern immer beliebter werden.

www.simonsputandtake.dk


----------



## anschmu (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*



Multe schrieb:


> seit  1. Oktober schwimmen die 5 größten Regenbogenforellen von Seeland in  Simon`s Put & Take. Sie wiegen zusammen über 52kg. So wird Simon`Put  & Take auch weiterhin mit Großforellen im Gespräch bleiben und bei  den Anglern immer beliebter werden.
> 
> www.simonsputandtake.dk



Moin ! Hast du da schon mal geangelt ? Scheint mir sehr teuer zu sein der Teich !


----------



## Multe (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Ich war schon sehr oft da und habe gewaltig gefangen. Zu teuer ist das mit Sicherheit nicht, denn schau dir einmal die Preise von anderen P&T an. Im Moment gibt es hier KEINE Fangbegrenzung.
In anderen Gewässern kannst du bei 3Std. angeln nur 3 Fische mitnehmen.
Der Besatz im Simon`s Put & Take ist gewaltig. Allein letzten April kamen 4500(!) kg große Forellen ins Gewässer. Man kann auch lesen und sehen was besetzt wird.( er kündigt es vorher immer an um wieviel Uhr der Besatz kommt )
48 der 50 größten Forellen von Seeland wurden hier gefangen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## schee (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Ich geh immer zu Börges Put and Take in Eijby auf Fünen. Große Forellen, moderate Preise und sogar ein eigener Teich zum Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*



Multe schrieb:


> Im Moment gibt es hier KEINE Fangbegrenzung.
> In anderen Gewässern kannst du bei 3Std. angeln nur 3 Fische mitnehmen.





> *Regeln für die Fischerei *
> 
> Zurücksetzen nich tgestattet.
> 
> ...



 hmm denke das du seine regeln garnicht kennst oder?? hier nachzu lesen.http://www.simonsputandtake.dk/9974/Deutsch

 keine hunde  für die gastkarte muss man noch 





> Nichtangelnde Gäste DKr.20 (etwa 2,7 Euro)



 na dann viel spass#6

 da bleib ich lieber bei meinen seen die ich immer beangel#h


----------



## anschmu (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

@ forellenkiler ! Genauso habe ich die Regeln auch gelesen und da ist der Teich einfach zuteuer !


----------



## Multe (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Dann lest das einmal. 
*Fri fangst på dagskort resten af 2012*
Ich kann halt dänisch.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

finde ich jut das du das kannst bin auch dabei zu lernen ..  aber man darf davon nicht ausgehen das jeder dk urlauber dänisch kann.


----------



## Multe (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> finde ich jut das du das kannst bin auch dabei zu lernen ..  aber man darf davon nicht ausgehen das jeder dk urlauber dänisch kann.


Finde ich aber schade, denn da erfährst du von dänischen Anglern so manche gute Angelplätze und Techniken. Dänische Angler sind in diesen Sachen sehr ehrlich.
Dänisch ist für einen Deutschen sehr schwer zu lernen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Moin!
ich verstehe gar nicht warum der Simons P&T hier als "teuer" bezeichnet wird. Wenn man sich mal ein paar dänische Seiten aufruft (Übersetzer) und die Fanggewichte / Angelberichte der Angler studiert... finde ich er besetzt gut & sehr große Fische! Hier stimmt das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Wer lieber die kleineren in DK fängt soll das machen, aber diesen Ausnahmesee nicht ahnungslos als "teuer" verschreien! Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man selber noch gar nicht vor Ort war.... #d


----------



## anschmu (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> Moin!
> ich verstehe gar nicht warum der Simons P&T hier als "teuer" bezeichnet wird. Wenn man sich mal ein paar dänische Seiten aufruft (Übersetzer) und die Fanggewichte / Angelberichte der Angler studiert... finde ich er besetzt gut & sehr große Fische! Hier stimmt das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Wer lieber die kleineren in DK fängt soll das machen, aber diesen Ausnahmesee nicht ahnungslos als "teuer" verschreien! Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man selber noch gar nicht vor Ort war.... #d


:r Meiner Meinung zu teuer ! Wie gesagt meine Meinung ! Und die darf ich hier immer noch äußern ! Ich mag nun mal keine Mastforellen !|kopfkrat Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> Moin!
> ich verstehe gar nicht warum der Simons P&T hier als "teuer" bezeichnet wird. Wenn man sich mal ein paar dänische Seiten aufruft (Übersetzer) und die Fanggewichte / Angelberichte der Angler studiert... finde ich er besetzt gut & sehr große Fische! Hier stimmt das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Wer lieber die kleineren in DK fängt soll das machen, aber diesen Ausnahmesee nicht ahnungslos als "teuer" verschreien! Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man selber noch gar nicht vor Ort war.... #d




  wieso als teuer verschreien?. ist halt auch meine meinung. und joo habe schon   so etliche grosse in dk gefangen  waren auch welche von knapp über 9 kilo dabei. naja und leute als ahnungslos hinstellen.  darüber sehe ich mal wech*gg*trozdem wünsche ich dem besitzer viel zulauf ,damit er jut geld verdienen kann. und bei solch einer werbung muss ma auch mit negative reaktion rechnen oder etwa nicht?

 sonnst wären wir alle gleich und ehrlich geagt  wäre das echt schade.#h



anschmu schrieb:


> ! Ich mag nun mal keine Mastforellen !|kopfkrat Gruß Andreas



 nunja die kommen ja alle aus der zucht^^


----------



## Kescherdriller (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Moin zusammen!#h

Wo ist der See denn genau(Anfahrt etc.)??

LG,
Olli


----------



## Multe (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Hej Kescherdriller, ganz grob gesagt liegt der See etwas oberhalb (nördlich) von Roskilde auf der dän. Insel Seeland.
Kopenhagen ist etwa 25km weg.


----------



## Kescherdriller (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Moin Multe!

Danke dir! LG,Olli


----------



## Matzinger (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*



Kescherdriller schrieb:


> Moin Multe!
> 
> Danke dir! LG,Olli



Ach nee. Olli: Den habe ich auch schon für die Frühjahrstour ins Auge gefasst. Anreise ist aber Mist (über Fehmarn oder Fünen). Geil ist wohl auch Loch Nees (max. 3 Stunden Fahrt)... .
Ansonsten schau mal www.oxriver.dk. Kommt mir aber bißchen klein vor. Kommst Du mit?

Oslo war der Hammer


----------



## Matzinger (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Ach nee. Olli: Den habe ich auch schon für die Frühjahrstour ins Auge gefasst. Anreise ist aber Mist (über Fehmarn oder Fünen). Geil ist wohl auch Loch Nees (max. 3 Stunden Fahrt)... .
> Ansonsten schau mal www.oxriver.dk. Kommt mir aber bißchen klein vor. Kommst Du mit?
> 
> Oslo war der Hammer



@All: Habe nichst von Overnattning gelesen. Wer hat Ahnung, ob die auch Hütten/Appertements haben?


----------



## Matzinger (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*



Matzinger schrieb:


> @All: Habe nichst von Overnattning gelesen. Wer hat Ahnung, ob die auch Hütten/Appertements haben?



Das Gleiche gilt auch für Loch Nees. Beide haben mir nicht auf meine Mails geantwortet.


----------



## Multe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Da habe ich noch nie darauf geachtet, da ich immer wieder nach Langeland zurückfahre.
Gestern wurden übrigens 45 Forellen über 4kg gefangen. 7,8kg hatte die größte Forelle.


----------



## Matzinger (1. November 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Das Gleiche gilt auch für Loch Nees. Beide haben mir nicht auf meine Mails geantwortet.



Hallo,

hat hier jemand Infos? 


Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## Ködervorkoster (2. November 2012)

*AW: !!!put and take dänemark!!!*

Moin!
Wenn man hier keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit (mit Gefriertruhe!  ) findet sollte mich das schon sehr wundern!  

http://www.sonneundstrand.de/soeghu...nt=12;sortby=priority:ASC&pnr=1&view=expanded 

Viel Erfolg!  #h


----------

